# floating green algea?



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't seem to find any info on this one. I have a green film on the surface of my tank. It can only be scouped out with a very fine net. No matter how thoroughly I clean it,it will reappear quickly. This stuff has a greasy feel to it.

I could post a picture if anyone needs one.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Is it the first algae listed here: http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

BINGO!

That's the algea all right. Nasty stuff. Apparently it grows on a protein film due to high 'organics'. The article reccomends using zeolite to prevent it. 

What is this zeolite stuff? I'm not familiar with it. Also, high 'organics' is just dead plant matter,correct?


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i use something called a surface skimmer to keep my tank clean.









you can get it from ebay/bigals/drsfostersmith
it attaches to your canister filter and from the picture you can see how it would skim the surface.
keeps it sparking clean. very good investment.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I've used that surface skimmer before. It worked well for duckweed but was a pain to set up correctly. If it got clogged up with leaves or duckweed, the suction from my Magnum 350 would pull the skimmer under water. Then it would pop back up and allow air to get pulled into the filter.

Since I have Ctenolucious Hujeta "Gars" in my tank (which WILL jump out) I had to cut holes in the backing strip for the adjustment knob. This made installation difficult. I eventually gave it away to a friend with an Aqua Clear.

Also, the Hujeta, (AKA 'blunt nosed gars', 'silver gar' , 'freshwater barracuda' ) use algea eatting fish as a food source. Dang, I hate the way pet stores name fish! They're not Gars or Barracuda.

Does activated carbon really remove 'organics' from a tank? The article says this algea is growing on it. I have noticed a slight odor from the tank. Could this be from excess organics?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Marauder said:


> ...Does activated carbon really remove 'organics' from a tank? The article says this algea is growing on it. I have noticed a slight odor from the tank. Could this be from excess organics?


Although there is some debate as to whether activated carbon is bad for a planted tank, activated carbon will remove organic waste from the tank, but it may also remove a lot of the useful minerals that your plants rely on for growth. Many people use a product filter media known as Seachem Puigen, which will remove the bad stuff but not the good stuff your plants need. I noticed that when I removed Carbon from my filter, there was a noticeable improvement in plant growth. I replaced the carbon with Seachem Purigen and have not had any major problems. Many people notice that the purigen is so effective that their water remains crystal clear. Even in the tank where I have purigen and there is an increase in mulm due to increased organic waste, the water still remains crystal clear. Mind you though, I also have a UV sterilizer running in that tank so the UV sterilizer could be responsible. You may also want to consider getting a UV sterilizer as it may permanently help with your problem. I found that a UV sterilizer to be effective against many free floating forms of algae as it kills the algae spores. If I were you, I would look at using a combination of Seachem Purigen and UV sterilizer. I think that it will make a big difference in your situation, although it is always a good idea to also look at the root of the problem and try and address that. The Seachem Purigen and UV Sterilizer are only a band aid solution to contain the problem and keep it from getting out of hand until you can address the root cause.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

This floating green algea is some nasty stuff. It actually gave the tank a greenish tint.

I appreciate your approach to fix things correctly and to not use "band aids". I feel the same way. Therefore I'll try the Purigen first and see if that helps. The paper towel trick did remove alot of it. I wish I could have Mollies in there too.

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------

